# Swap reg dash with digi dash?



## Denass121 (Sep 16, 2005)

Wondering if its possible to swap out my reg dash with a digital dash from another Z, and is it hard or worth it?

84 300z non t


----------



## rhythmicSTIMULUS (Apr 12, 2005)

Denass121 said:


> Wondering if its possible to swap out my reg dash with a digital dash from another Z, and is it hard or worth it?
> 
> 84 300z non t


Most people say that the digital dash is worthless as far as accuracy, but personally I think it looks really cool.  I guess if you're going to do any serious performance mods, you'll need something more accurate. I'm not sure how hard it would be to swap, I've only ever dealt with the digital ones. If you do decide to go digital, I just happen to have an extra of everything as far as the interior wiring harness goes that you'll need, other than the accelerometer/compass. I listed that on ebay last week so it might be going away soon.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Major PITA. Lots of wiring has to be added/swapped. If you attempt this, you will need a donor car with a working digital dash. And lots of time to trouble shoot everything.


----------



## Denass121 (Sep 16, 2005)

thanks for the info, i'll just keep my reg dash


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

The digital dash also requires a couple pieces that can be quite expensive, such as the pulse generator for the speedometer. Trying to find it new, it can cost over $1000....... JUnkyard is better, but hey you get what you pay for. Personally I'd keep the analog dash. I wish my 85 turbo would have had it.


----------

